# smwdm.sys is missing!



## Yvon (Oct 18, 2006)

I try to install the sound driver of my asus p5b-e mother board on vista ultimate 32 bits. 

I downloaded the last 2 vista drivers on asus.com and when I tried to istall them I always have the same message:

smwdm.sys is missing 

I looked on google I haveN't found nothing yet... 
Any idea?


Yvon


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
It's a Driver for your SoundMax audio.
Download the SoundMax drivers for your motherboard at Asus, and install. Remember to uninstall any other sound drivers first.


----------



## Mad Professor 6 (Jan 11, 2008)

Im sorry if i am in the wrong here as i am new and i have rushed in without reading the rules but i will read them soon i promise - "Houndog," yvon has already said she downloaded the drivers from asus, and so have i and this is the problem,:sigh: so the question still stands does any body know where to find smwdm.sys as it always say its missing when using the executable from the asus website???:wave:


----------



## Mad Professor 6 (Jan 11, 2008)

If anybody is still interested in this file you can find over at Driverguide.com or you can use this link http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=37346
I hope i am allowed to post live links like this so if not i am sorry and yes i am going to go and read the rules now before i go and upset anybody further.:4-thatsba I hopes this helps and i hope im not 10 months to late?:wave::luxhello::spinning:


----------



## rhe43863 (Mar 28, 2008)

This is exactly the same error i get after downloading from Asus website, after letting asus automatically detect my hardware, giving me the link to the download for the appropriate soundmax drivers.

smwdm.sys file is missing, the path as to where its meant to be, is meant to be within the download from asus. Not to mention, every link (including the one posted by mad professor) is paid only downloading. Also, the info on this sys file, says it belongs to windows 95 :S who even know if this will help


----------



## coffeemist (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, check out http://64bitdrivers.com/driver.php?id=1451 with the title 'SoundMAX audio codec including smwdm.sys for Vista x64'. Evidently this is for x64 so just x64 OSs


----------

